
Startup Pack for Marketers - mvaxelaire
http://www.startuppack.org/?hn
======
Ricapar
I understand the need to spread the word, etc... and you are giving out free
stuff.. but _forcing_ people to follow and retweet your message, without even
giving the option to edit the text.. I don't like it.

~~~
300bps
The act of forcing someone to retweet a message could be reasonably construed
to violate the consideration clause in Federal and State sweepstakes laws.

[http://contests.about.com/od/c/g/consideration.htm](http://contests.about.com/od/c/g/consideration.htm)

Any sweepstakes that requires consideration from an entrant is illegal.

~~~
eli
In addition tweeting a message that appears to be an endorsement without
disclosing that you received something of value in return might technically
put _you_ in violation of FTC rules.

[http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus71-ftcs-revised-
end...](http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus71-ftcs-revised-endorsement-
guideswhat-people-are-asking)

------
Xdes
Not really interested in signing in with Twitter.

~~~
blowski
Also not happy that they Tweet from your account without making it explicitly
obvious that they're going to do it.

~~~
grosbisou
To be fair with them you can see this line below the registration form.

"Therefore, by applying you will automatically follow @startuppack and tweet
the above pre-formatted tweet."

~~~
blowski
True - I went back and checked, but I would prefer if they didn't do it at
all. When a brand tweets on my behalf in this way, it always makes me feel
less favourable towards that brand.

------
dangrossman
I wish some of these bundle sites would reach out to me. I'd gladly offer free
months or discounts for Improvely to startups! By the time I hear about the
bundle, it's too late to be included in the offer.

~~~
osmnshkh
There's a link on the bottom to submit your own startup. Improvely looks
awesome btw.

------
paolomaffei
Forcing to tweet AND not making clear it's a sweepstake?

That some two dark patterns.

------
qnickmans
Great pack and even I read all your comments on forcing to tweet etc. It is
still a non profit initiative that gives away to startups really great pack
worth a lot of money !

------
ebellity
Impressive list of some of the best tools / SaaS out there. If they add Heroku
and New Relic next year that's basically all I need :)

------
atox
This pack contains a lot of valuable tools, well done to who ever put it
together.

But please, indicate clearly that it is a lottery where 500 people will win.

------
clementv
My favorite combo: Unbounce + Optimizely + Kontest + mention can already do a
lot of things only with these 4 :-)

------
richardv
Has anyone on HN been successful in a previous startuppack round?

~~~
300bps
Had no idea what you meant until I saw:

 _We check applications then draw lots for 500 winners_

To put it mildly, it's very misleading to submit a story that states, "Startup
Pack gives away $5,000 worth of tools" when the reality is "Startup Pack holds
sweepstakes for $5,000 worth of tools".

~~~
bauer
+1. I was about to recommend it to a startup I'm friendly with until I saw
that. No one likes to be deceived.

------
joeblau
I want the developer one :)

------
tzury
Filed.

Will be contacted before Nov 28th.

Cool though.

------
tanguygo
Thanks Mat!

~~~
mvaxelaire
Glad you like it! Would not have been possible without all partners!

